# Anyone own birds?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got a new job at an exotic pet store & am assigned to caring for the birds. Most are large parrot species...now birds are the one critter I seriously know nothing about!Obviously I'm going to be taught a lot...but any tips or advice on how to handle/act around them would be great! Like any tricks to help them trust me?Most were rescued from abusive owners...I'm going to be taught all their quirks & fears...most are afraid of men so I'm ok in that aspect lol.Also I was told to act like I'm not afraid...but that's easier said than done! Those huge beaks lol.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

We only have a parakeet now, but we've had parrots, conures, etc. the biggest thing is to NOT act afraid of them. If you do? They'll take over and try to be boss and they'll be quite mean... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh it kinda sucks coz I'm quite a passive person! Of course I get assigned to the one animal I'm clueless around! But, at the same time its a good opportunity to learn new stuff & who knows maybe I will grow to enjoy them!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

It is a good opportunity! They're great animals if socialized properly. Very affectionate when they want to be, however, I had several chunks taken out of me by our macaw and got a real good chunk taken out by an African grey. Just depends on the bird.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's the thing, most were abused or neglected...sounds like most are ok, but a couple are mean.Like one was beaten & another was found in a swimming poor  they all have a different story. The store only sells little birds like finches & parakeets, the rest are rescues that now live there.And that's exactly what I'm afraid of! Their beaks don't look fun! I've never got bit by any animal so far...I think that's what makes me afraid...coz its never happened lol.So the main trick is to be confident? Or at least pretend to be haha.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

*pool


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah-appear confident. Lol! But don't yell or anything either, that always infuriated my macaw. Just speak gently but carry yourself with confidence. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I appreciate the tips! I think I just need to get my first bite out of the way lmao. Are there any treats they really like?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ours really liked white chocolate chips. They were like cocaine to him-LOL!! 
They're really unhealthy for them though. So they work great, just don't over do it. Also, stay completely away from salt. Very bad for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool thanks! I will have to talk to the owner, see if I can bring treats for them so I can bond with them.

Another thing they have at my new job....rats & mice!!! Eeek...I just have to not look else I KNOW I'm going to be adopting them all haha


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah confidence is key... I am new to birds, but my boyfriend has owned several. Our neighbor has and african gray and I am a little nervous around her...her beak is large!  But I am getting more confgident everyday we go see her. She loves her head and neck scritched...oh and around her eyes! They love fresh fruits and veggies...scallions they love! and Nuts in the shell... oh and those little papaya chunks that come in some treat mixes too. I cant wait to have a bird companion sometime in the future...I just want to be able to have a lot of free time. The sun conure is pretty bossy and only loves his owner...so when we birdsat for our neighbor I was honored that Miles (Sun conure) chose me to buddy up to. First few hours at her house he was sitting on my hand and taking a bath in the sink!!! It was the greatest feeling  Birds are so very rewarding... Im sure you will love this new job (im jealous!!)! Good Luck with everything!!! I would love to see some pics of the birds you would be spending time with too!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm feeling better already! They have a blue & gold macaw & like 4 African Greys...the rest are these brightly colored medium sized parrots...then they have Conures & Lorikeets...they seem pretty bossy. Cockatoos...A LOT!I am still learning all the names/species of the birds they have! But def yeh any tips to help me feel more confident are very much appreciated! I don't think I'm ready to hold one yet...maybe tomorrow with my boss there...she's showing me how to clean cages tomorrow.Eventually, I will be doing everything alone...my job is to get them all cleaned & ready for when the shop opens...so my boss won't be there! But she's very understanding that I'm not experienced, told me not to do anything I'm not comfortable with. Like moving the birds & letting them out (they let most of them out) she said I can leave them all in their cages if I want until she comes in & they'll just let them out.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Birds can make wonderful pets! You are defiantly going to stay busy though! I would start reading up on each breed due to a lot of them varying differently. Listen to your new co-workers however also research on your own. I am not sure what type of pet store you are working at but a lot of pet store employees know CRAP about birds and will tell potential buyers the wrong thing. Yes show no fear if you can, they are very smart and will sometimes even trick you in to picking them up just so they can have a bite! OUCH! However be prepared to get attached to one, they can be real sweethearts and are very entertaining. Good Luck!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! Yeh today when I was cleaning one of the Cockatoos kept creeping down to me (I was kneeling on the ground cleaning out a tray) then one of the Lorikeets stole my sifter & when I went to grab it back tried to nip at me lol.Its a small family owned pet store, I don't work with any other co-workers am just working with one of the owners...she's very experienced with the birds...you can tell they all respect her. Then like I said I will be eventually working by myself! Until one of the owners comes in...I will be spending maybe 3hrs by myself with the animals! Bit nervewracking!


----------

